# Next Lucky Lab meet and ride Oct 13th 12:30pm



## fatbike (Sep 30, 2013)

A good ride and meet. Plenty of beer to have and food to eat. Come all...  

1945 NW Quimby St. Portland Oregon


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 30, 2013)

Ok. I have to make this one.


----------



## fatbike (Oct 2, 2013)

I think you should Greg


----------



## Boris (Oct 2, 2013)

silvertonguedevil said:


> Ok. I have to make this one.




It would be nice to meet you Greg. Well...maybe not, we'll see. Either way, there's beer in it for all of us!


----------



## Greg M (Oct 2, 2013)

You can never go wrong meeting folks named Greg, particularly if there's beer involved.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Oct 2, 2013)

Dammit! I just realized I'm out of town that weekend. When's the next one?


----------



## Boris (Oct 3, 2013)

Always the second Sunday of the month. So the next one after this upcoming one, will be November 10. I'm sure that Derek will post a reminder before then.


----------



## Boris (Oct 3, 2013)

Greg M said:


> You can never go wrong meeting folks named Greg, particularly if there's beer involved.




Recently I did, but only coffee was involved.


----------



## Greg M (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey!  Don't make me start siding with Vince.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Oct 3, 2013)

...and these are rain or shine events I'm assuming?


----------



## Boris (Oct 3, 2013)

silvertonguedevil said:


> ...and these are rain or shine events I'm assuming?




Is the pope Polish,? No wait, Is the pope German? No wait, that's not it either. Oh wait, Is the pope Argentinian? Yeah, that's it. Rain or shine. Again, beer my good man, beer. Only one out of town Greg per ride though. Make your reservation early, so Greg M doesn't beat you to the punch and we get stuck with him.


----------



## fatbike (Oct 3, 2013)

Rain or shine events. There is bike parking inside incase it rains we use it. And some just whimp out and ride if its pouring and that means the beer is pouring. Win win situation either way you look at it.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Oct 3, 2013)

Maybe we could talk the other Greg into changing his name to Pierre...


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Oct 3, 2013)

fatbike said:


> Rain or shine events. There is bike parking inside incase it rains we use it. And some just whimp out and ride if its pouring and that means the beer is pouring. Win win situation either way you look at it.



Beer and bicycles...sounds heavenly.


----------



## Greg M (Oct 3, 2013)

silvertonguedevil said:


> Maybe we could talk the other Greg into changing his name to Pierre...




Nah, I can't do the French Canadian accent without laughing, maybe Sven, or Gustavo, just NOT Dave!


----------



## Boris (Oct 3, 2013)

Greg M said:


> Nah, I can't do the French Canadian accent without laughing, maybe Sven, or Gustavo, just NOT Dave!




Nope! We've already got 6 Sven's, and 14 Gustavo's.


----------



## Greg M (Oct 3, 2013)

How 'bout Norm?  I've always wanted to be greeted by a rousing "Norm!" when walking into a bar.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Oct 3, 2013)

I'll call you Norm, you can call me Al


----------



## fatbike (Oct 10, 2013)

*Reminder....*

This Sundays ride... See ya there!


----------



## fatbike (Oct 13, 2013)

*Great sunny turnout*

Thanks all who showed. Some fun trading and buying as well as beer and riding, what more can you ask for.


----------

